
Dell executive says HP's new Machine architecture is 'laughable' - wfjackson
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/422872/dell-executive-says-hps-new-machine-architecture-laughable
======
noblethrasher
Balmer thought that the iPhone was laughable... demonstrably laughable.

------
higherpurpose
I for one think it's laughable that Dell has the nerve to laugh about any
company at all. Ignorance must be bliss indeed, over at Dell.

~~~
mud_dauber
Agree. If I were Dell I'd be spending my R&D dollars on preventing laptop
fires.

